# Where to find an amazing attorney?



## punktx (May 12, 2011)

I found out my husband, with whom I have 2 kids, has been having affairs with men he meets online. 

Anyway, I have not confronted him with the evidence yet because it is an important weekend for my son (age8)

So I can't announce on facebook that I need a lawyer, kwim?

Looking on line... well there are hundreds and I don't know the reputation of any of them.

I want to see an attorney before I tell him I want a divorce. 

Please help! I'm in Northern NJ

OH, and how far should I travel for a great attorney... 45minutes, an hour or closer to home?
My parents live about an hour from me. I would be bringing the kids to them to watch while I met with attny. 

Also, how often will I have to go to an attorneys office once hired?

What is the approx. cost of a divorce?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Think of friends, acquaintances, and family members who are recently divorce. Ask them who they used. If you are currently in counseling, ask the counselor.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How much do you want to pay? Depending on your circumstances many will charge a flat rate plus contingency if it's non contested and the estate is small. And you could work your way all the up to the rarefied levels of celebrity lawyers like Raoul Felder who are going to charge a thousand bucks an hour.

In NJ you can contact the local ABA for a listing of matrimonial attorneys. Or if you have your own accountant, ask him or her for a reference.


----------



## punktx (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, I decided to ask 3 recently divorced friends (ugh, it was so hard to tell someone! I didn't give any details but said I needed a lawyer asap) and I got 3 different names. They all were happy with their representation so I called one of them and I'm awaiting a call back on monday.

I was told that mediation is the way to go. We're talking $3000 as opposed to 20-30grand for private attorney.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

punktx said:


> Thanks, I decided to ask 3 recently divorced friends (ugh, it was so hard to tell someone! I didn't give any details but said I needed a lawyer asap) and I got 3 different names. They all were happy with their representation so I called one of them and I'm awaiting a call back on monday.
> 
> I was told that mediation is the way to go. We're talking $3000 as opposed to 20-30grand for private attorney.


I needed a lawyer for a child support variation. I used my husband's exes lawyer from their divorce. My H got taken to the cleaners in their divorce and it was his recommendation. Kind of reminded me in 2 1/2 Men when Allan wanted to hire the rabid jackal who represented Judith in their divorce when he was divorcing Kandi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curtcrispin (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh sweet heart its sound not good. I think you are right you need it. Right people for right place. You should try for betterment. My best wishes with you. it will be helpful for you People Search Australia


----------

